# Gas tanks suck!



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

OK this really has nothing to do with electric vehicles other than motivating me to want one!

Last week, I started smelling gas and saw little spots of fuel on my driveway.

I always reset my trip odometer when I tank up, so I can track my economy. Suddenly, I was getting HALF my usual MPG!

It was time for an oil change anyway, so I jacked up the car, changed the oil, checked the air filter, found the air filter TOTALLY stuffed with mouse bedding - not sure how my car even breathed! Went to parts store, got air filter, finished oil change, called friend who knows cars to see if air filter problem could have caused fuel smell and problem. He said it maybe could have.

Let car run in driveway for a while. LOTS of fuel on the ground now, but at least I could tell where it was coming from - the fuel pump.

The little hard tube part coming out of the pump had rusted enough that fuel would now just squirt right out of there.

Bought a new fuel pump. Dropped my tank. Old fuel pump can not come out. (can you say RUSTY!?!?) Bought a new tank. Waited a day for the tank to come in.

Had to cut the tank retaining straps off to get the tank off.

Cursed at car so loudly trying to remove filler tube that wife came out to the detached garage to make sure the car had not fallen on me.

Can't get fuel sender unit out of old tank. Oh well, had to cut the cable to it anyhow because the plug wouldn't come off. Too cheap to buy new sender - gas tank was already $100 and fuel pump was $150.

Still needed something to fill the hole where the sending unit was. Finally a good use for a Mountain Dew can and a tin snips.

Stuck new tank back under car. Can't use old attachment points for straps because one bolt snapped off and the other spins.

Removed back seat of car, drilled holes straight down the top and put in carridge bolts which I think had to hacksaw down because they were too long.

Finally got new gas tank reattached.

Tried to start car. Boy that fuel pump is loud, but car doesn't start. Hmmm. How about I put gas in it this time? Put gas in - still won't start.

Drive pickup truck to gas station with 2 empty 5 gallon fuel cans. Fill up. $31 

Come back, put MORE gas in car.

Finally starts now. Of course it is now dark and past time for dinner. Take car for I run around the block.

It makes it and nothing starts on fire.

The pump sounds kind of loud and I think the exhaust pipe is rubbing funny on the tank.

Still need to check on that tommorow.

I spent over $300 on this thing and about 3 days of working on it. My only consolation is that it would have cost me at least $750 if the garage had done it.

Plus, I get to brag that I have the most MacGyvered-together fuel system on the block.


I can't help but think that I wouldn't have had to do ANY of that on an EV and that the $300 or so I spent on it could have gone towards a controller or batteries or something.

And why do they call it a "fuel line quick release". They should call it a "no way in hell is that coming off, chop it off and spend $10 on a new one".

Also, I am pretty sure that an EV would not leave me light headed from all the gas fumes and make me want to burn my clothes rather than wash them. (Although I do have some cool "acid-washed" jeans from a camper batter accident...)

</rant>


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

It sounds like you were well on your way to a conversion. You should have just kept going! 

When I removed the fuel system from my S-10, I had two large "B" rated fire extinguishers within close reach. Thankfully, I didn't need them. People use gasoline so often that many times we don't realize just how dangerous the stuff is.


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

At least I have one "gasectomy" under my belt. It's just that next time it will come out and stay out!

I have a wood stove at home, so I keep plenty of extinguishers around. Good to have one handy.

I didn't dare pull out the angle grinder to cut in for the new bolts until all the gas stuff was out and away.

Some people think EV's are dangerous - I say they just don't take gasoline as serious as they should!


----------



## Cornelius (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's a couple videos that might help persuade people to switch to EVs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS-5DiQRjLY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KK48hQ78Kk


----------



## ZeffriN (Jan 7, 2008)

BenNelson said:


> And why do they call it a "fuel line quick release". They should call it a "no way in hell is that coming off, chop it off and spend $10 on a new one".


well i laughed


----------



## Greenflight (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, I gotta say you made me laugh too. I'd forgotten how much of a pain in the neck it is to swap fuel tanks!


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

When it comes to in-tank fuel pumps, I've heard it said to use only OEM pumps (noise issue???), replace pump relay (pitted contacts reduce voltage & cause pump to overheat), and never ever run the tank below 1/4 full (pump uses gasoline to keep itself cool).
Had dealer replace mine on a 98 Tahoe when it failed at 100K with a full 30 gal tank (for the very reasons you experienced above)


----------



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

The new pump is a lot noisier. Maybe it's just one of those things I didn't think about before, and now I notice because I think about it.

Glad you all got a good laugh. This is definately one of those "someday you will look back and laugh" experiences.

I checked my car over today and drove it to the car wash. No leaky gas smell anymore.


----------

